# Change stocking between tanks



## Russ3llk (Jun 6, 2018)

I currently have 2 tanks that I want to redistribute the stocking. I have a 180 gallon and a 90 gallon. My fish to be devided are: 4 tiger severum, 1 gold severum, 5 electric blue acara, 10 rainbow cichlids, 2 yellow head geophagus, 1 bala shark (rescued from friends toilet), 3 silver dollars, 1 tiger oscar (rescued from same toilet), and a bunch of albino corydora. The 180 is black sand substrate and 90 is river rock. I know I want the oscar in the 90 other than that bring on the ideas.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

You haven't said how big the fish are right now but if you want to keep the Oscar in the 90 there won't be room for anything else once its full grown. If all these fish are juveniles then put the Silver Dollars in with the Oscar for now. Again, hard to say without knowing the size of the fish. But you will eventually need an additional tank or plan to re-home some of the fish once they grow.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Agree with fishboy75.. and to further that, a big adult Oscar will be cramped in a 90g, even by itself. I think you have too many fish for both tanks. The Oscar, Bala and maybe 2 Sevs will fill out the 180. The 90 will be overstocked with what you have left.


----------



## Russ3llk (Jun 6, 2018)

My thoughts are:

90: 2 sev, 4 rainbow cichlid, 3 silver dollar, corydoras

180: 4 sev, 5 acara, 6 rainbow cichlid, 2 geophagus

Rehome: oscar and bala


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Silver Dollars in a big tank are very entertaining. If you could get 3 or 4 more, put them all in the 180. I have 7 in a 7ft tank, they love it.


----------

